# 6 months stay a year



## clembo (Apr 17, 2014)

My wife & I are looking to live in Cyprus from mid April to mid September approx from next year. We are coming out this year to have a look at the villages outside Pathos from mid July to mid September. Any information or recommendations would be helpful for our new life in Cyprus.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to the forum.
What sort of information do you want?
If you read some of the threads on the forum you will find that there is already a lot of information, many of your questions have probably already been answered. 
Then if you ask us specific questions we will do our best to answer them.

Incidentally it is not Pathos, it is Paphos/Pafos.

regards
Veronica


----------



## clembo (Apr 17, 2014)

I have looked on the site & Peyia & Tala are both recommended, but I would like to know if there are any villages as good or better than these. Both of us are in our 50's & will be looking to rent somewhere where there is plenty to join in with like sports & social.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Peyia probably has more in the way of sports etc than Tala but it isn't far from Tala to Peyia and Tala is probably a nice village to live in.
Chloraka and Kissonerga are also quite popular although I personally I don't care much for either of them but they are closer to Paphos so more choice of things to do.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

clembo said:


> My wife & I are looking to live in Cyprus from mid April to mid September approx from next year. We are coming out this year to have a look at the villages outside Pathos from mid July to mid September. Any information or recommendations would be helpful for our new life in Cyprus.


Good Morning,
I expect you are aware of the obligation to register with immigration for stays over 90 days and that you will also need to be registered with the Cypriot Tax authority if you stay in Cyprus over 183 days.
Kind regards.


----------

